
Exploiting the Diffie-Hellman bug in socat - tptacek
https://vnhacker.blogspot.com/2016/02/exploiting-diffie-hellman-bug-in-socat.html
======
tptacek
This is Thai Duong, co-discoverer of the TLS BEAST, CRIME, and POODLE flaws.

------
obituary_latte
Possibly relevant:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11014175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11014175)

------
viraptor
Could someone explain why isn't it an issue that socat hardcodes any `p` at
all? I mean, isn't the negotiation insecure if the person who generated `p`
eavesdrops on the connection?

Edit: stupid post - just realised p was supposed to be prime, which kind of is
the answer (no factors)

~~~
cryptbe
Because generating p on the fly is expensive. On the other hand, using a safe
prime is fine, even if it was generated by a third party.

------
dawnbreez
I need to go learn crypto.

